# Handgun ammo



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 26, 2011)

What's your ammo for self-defence?
I just picked up a box of Hornady Critcal Defence in 45 auto.


----------



## perchin (May 26, 2011)

same as you! :mrgreen:


----------



## FishingBuds (May 26, 2011)

what ever I shoot that week 8)


----------



## dj722000 (May 26, 2011)

I like the Hornaday rounds. I only use them on my 22 mag rifle though and that will mess up some stuff. Definitely wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of it. As far as defense goes, it doesnt matter, I have a range of o/u, pump, single shot shotguns and misc. 22 rifles choose. They would have to be be pretty brain dead if they wanted to break in.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 28, 2011)

Speer gold dots in my g33, and golden sabers in my xd9 and commander. I love golden sabers


----------



## lswoody (May 29, 2011)

Whatever is the cheapest :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: If you hit them in the right place, you gonna take them down. Doesn't matter if your using the most expensive ammo or just chunking rocks at them. Hit them in the right place and they're goin down.


----------



## ray55classic (May 29, 2011)

My reloads, 125gr jhp's in .357, #4 buck in 3" 12 gauge ,168gr bthp in 7.62x51


----------



## Express (Jun 5, 2011)

critical defense 40 S&W here


----------



## KMixson (Jun 7, 2011)

Hornaday Critical Defense in .38 and .380 loaded clip. Speer Gold Dot hollow point in extra .380 clip.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 23, 2011)

My wife carries Hornaday Critical Defence in her 9mm. I carry Harnaday XTP or something like that in my 40 cal.

Not to start anything but to the guy who is using reloads in his self defence weapons. My understanding is that is a BIG no no. I dont know the ins and outs of it but every CCW instructor in OH tells you to never carry reloads for legal reasons. I also heard a story about a woman who commited suicide. Her husband went down for murder. She used his reloads. I dont remember the details of that story but I remember the reloads being a huge part of why he was convicted.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 23, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> My wife carries Hornaday Critical Defence in her 9mm. I carry Harnaday XTP or something like that in my 40 cal.
> 
> Not to start anything but to the guy who is using reloads in his self defence weapons. My understanding is that is a BIG no no. I dont know the ins and outs of it but every CCW instructor in OH tells you to never carry reloads for legal reasons. I also heard a story about a woman who commited suicide. Her husband went down for murder. She used his reloads. I dont remember the details of that story but I remember the reloads being a huge part of why he was convicted.


That's urban legend. Don't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 24, 2011)

Didnt read it on the internet. Came from the mouth of the instructor that gave me my CCW certification. Like I said, I cant remember the details or the reasons why but I remember it all making clear since when it was said. I also read several gun magazines and Ive seen mentioned in articles to not use reloads for self defence. To each his own though.


----------



## KMixson (Jun 24, 2011)

I have heard that you may not want to use guns that have a name like the "Judge". They say the perpetrator's attorney will try to tell the jury you were out trying to stir up trouble and the name of the gun is proof you think you are above the law. I do not know of any cases that have been pressed like that myself.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 24, 2011)

Some people will tell you to use the same ammo the local police use. They will also tell you if you use any of the hi-tech self defence ammo and are forced to use it and for some reason are charged or sued that you will be called a gun nut, crazed maniac, killer looking for trouble and found guilty.
This has never happened!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 24, 2011)

I looked around since my last post and every search came up with the same thing. Do not use hand loads for self defense. I dont have an actual percentage but I'm guessing its somewhere above 90% agree. I'll take thier word for it. The ammo sold at the store will stop a thug just as good as anything I could load myself so why risk it? Maybe it hasnt happened yet but I can promise I wont be the first!!


----------



## batman (Jun 25, 2011)

.380acp-extreme shock fang faces
9mm-corbon 147hp's
.45acp-rem 185 +P golden sabers
DanD


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 25, 2011)

The bottom line, IMHO, is that no matter what bullet you carry, store bought, FBI recommendation, local police choice or hand loaded, AND, what ever they call the gun "Judge", or whatever, the bottom line is going to be how well you can defend your actions if you actually shoot (Kill or not) someone in "self defense" -- against an attorney representing your victim or family member. The attorney trying to get a settlement from you for whatever civil reasons - or the prosecutor in a criminal case --is going to bring up a plethora of reasons why you are bad and wrong - name of the gun? - you chose it cause you had a predisposition to be evil and wanted to prove your toughness and you chose a mean sounding gun name. Your ammunition - you selected the "Black Talon" cause you discriminate against African Americans (Ha, this one is already over - they changed the name from "Black" talon to Ranger SXT for that reason). see here for an interesting article on this Winchester bullet: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Talon

Now, if you load your own ammo, obviously, you loaded hot devastating killer loads because of your predisposition to wanna kill, maim and blow off the guys head when you shoot him....

It doesn't matter, it is all rhetoric that will not really have any bearing and should be objected to in a trial. That being said - it still might have an impact on a jury member....

So...... if you are worried about all this crap - don't buy a Judge, don't load your own "killer" rounds, buy what the FBI uses, cause they ARE the FBI you know and can do no wrong :roll: :roll: 

If you are not worried - re-load the best dam* "killer" round you can   

Best defense against all the bull crap they will throw at you if you ever have to use deadly force to protect yourself, is that you had a legal right based on the circumstances and were reasonable in you actions.

It might be hard to defend yourself against shooting an armed robber if you put two in his chest, then 4 more in his forehead??? However, always remember, a dead robber can't testify, and it is always better to be tried by twelve than carried by six.

BTW, I carry the Ranger SXT in my guns. Reason - cause its the "S"ame "E"xact "T"hing as the original Black Talon - which we tested extensively (as did the FBI, and many other agencies) and it really works well. We even have two rounds recovered from the chest of a dead man, shot by one of my officers a few years back - they did the trick - luckily for the officer 

The Hornady and Speer are fine bullets also, research and select the one you like best and forget about all the rhetoric and urban legends associated with CCW ammo.

Just my 2 cents on the topic. Sorry so long.


----------



## ray55classic (Jul 22, 2011)

I felt like answering the doom and gloom I will encounter using my own reloads, You may quote whom ever you wish, I could care less. Living in Texas we have a very enlightened view regarding the castle doctrine {just don't shoot them in the back on someone elses property}.As far as believing most "experts" I think most are {A} following an agenda, {B} are bought and paid for, or {C} speak with the caveat that every word spoken is a potential lawsuit. 
As far as reloads, I started reloading before most of you were born {1971}at the tender age of 16 . I'm not asking for you to defend me. I am responsible for the defense of my family and possessions. I will be the one facing the bad guy with what I'm comfortable with. You face yours with what your comfortable with. Personally I think a pistol is used only to give you time to get to your shotgun in home defense.
Just for the record super hot hand loads are the mark of a beginner , if they survive shooting them you can always tell them in a crowd they're missing fingers, hands, eyes ,etc. In the end it doesn't matter what you shoot, only what you hit.......Ray


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 22, 2011)

40 cal winchester ranger law enforcement rounds for me

Like said before if you shoot somebody you better kill them and be dang sure your life was in imminent danger. A ccw class is worth every penny just to learn the laws even if you never carry


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Jul 27, 2011)

I am using Federals 230 gr Hydra-Shok in 45 ACP at the moment on duty and CC. I havent had to "test" it out though thus far.


----------



## Opticparadox07 (Jul 27, 2011)

I use Magsafe swat load .38 special in my P.Beretta (Carry), and Barnes XPB 115gr HP by Cor-Bon for my Sig p2022 (when feeling froggy).


----------

